# FATAL: Module lirc_atiusb not found.

## no_expert

Hi Leute,

ich habe hier auf einem 32bit Gentoo PC mit aktuellem Softwarestand mit Kernel 2.6.34-r6 Sourcen Lirc-0.8.7_pre1 installiert. Die installation lief durch und die Module liegen unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/misc/

Nur wenn ich "modprobe lirc_atiusb" eingebe kommt oben genannte Fehlermeldung. Was soll das, will mich mein System für verar***en?

----------

## 69719

Dein System will dich nicht verarschen, da ihm jegliche Logik zum Denken fehlt.

Hast du denn app-misc/lirc mit den richtigen FLAGS installiert und den richtigen Kernel gestartet?

----------

## no_expert

Lirc ist mit den gleichen Flacs  und dem gleichen Compiler installiert wie alles andere auch, der Kernel wurde gestartet, auf das Quellverzeichnis ist auch /usr/src/linux verlinkt.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., was würde denn ein 

```
# LIRC_DEVICES="atiusb" emerge -pv lirc
```

 ausgeben?

Oder auch ein 

```
# modprobe -l | grep lirc
```

 ? (ist ein kleines L)

----------

## no_expert

OK, das ist mir jetzt oberpeinlich.

Ich hab den kernel 2.6.34 gebacken weil sicher das lirc nicht mit .35 installieren lassen wollte. Ich war der festen Überzeugung das ich den auch hab installieren lassen. Anscheinend hab ich da was vergessen oder übersehen. Jetzt hab ich eben doch mal uname -r eingegeben und festgestellt das noch der falsche Kernel läuft. Jetzt läuft der Rechner mit dem richtigen, und es geht.   :Embarassed: 

Danke für die Hilfe!

 *schäm*

----------

